# Newbie to the community.



## SSLAYER (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi everyone. What do you guys use/eat to bulk up the quickest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome SSLAYER..Read some of the stickies and get familiar with some of the diets...On a side note brazey and Hunglo always beet me to this welcome thread...


----------



## duper (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome.  It's hard to explain diet on one quick response.  Just go to the diet/nutrition section and do some homework.  You'll find what you need


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing posts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing posts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing posts'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing postst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing posts:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSLAYER (Mar 23, 2014)

Increasing posts(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Thornton (Mar 26, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome SS


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 26, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Welcome SSLAYER..Read some of the stickies and get familiar with some of the diets...On a side note brazey and Hunglo always beet me to this welcome thread...



Daaaaam it boy! you beat Hunglo to the welcome thing.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 26, 2014)

1bbigger said:


> Daaaaam it boy! you beat Hunglo to the welcome thing.



Lol, crack me up bro.


----------



## StanG (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------

